# Getting Horse!



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

As most of you know.. I am getting a AQHA mare on Sunday  high level reining + western pleasure, some barrels.

I'm not sure if I posted this in the right spot.. but I am wondering what should I do with her on sunday right when I get her?
Should I just let her loose in her pasture to get used to it, or brush her, lead her around, lunge etc?
I want her to feel comfortable, and not sure what I should do to make her comfortable 

Thank You!

PS: Winter Riding? She has to have shoes on all year round, and it makes it slippery for her when on snow... Lunging, riding, trails.. should I just walk her? Outdoor arena I would use for lunging and riding, and it will be full of snow most of winter.. Just want to know what would be best, i dont want her getting hurt.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd try to put her in the pasture and just hang around.
She might get curious and go check on you 

Try to perhaps give her a few days off to just get used to everything!

Also CONGRATULATIONS!!
You must be VERY excited


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Depending on the fencing.... if you have wire, like I do, I walk new horses around the perimeter both directions so they know their boundaries, then let them chill out. If that's not possible for some reason, I'll put them in the round pen for a few hours to acclimate. I ride 1st full day home. Whatever you choose - good luck, congrats, and post some pics


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

do what you feel like, there is no wrong thing to do with her. 

I agree with walking the fence with her just to help her get the layout and have a little time to just quietly walk with her as she checks out her new digs. Then groom her, feed her, spend some bonding time and turn her out and just watch her, maybe walk around in the pasture as she gets used to it.

Why does she have to have shoes all year? Does she have foot problems?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Me personally, I would probably ride her. Maybe take a nice ride around the perimeter. I am lazy enough that I don't want to walk any farther than I absolutely have to. But that may just be me. Since she has been shown, it shouldn't take her very long at all to adjust to the new surroundings.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Finally! I'm happy for you - it's a real thrill when a new horse comes off the trailer.

Depending on what time of the day a new horse get to my place, I like to keep them up in the paddock. I want a horse to be able to see where everything is which is and if he gets to the farm late in the day I have concerns about that. I let them out to the pasture on the second day when they have gotten a little more comfortable.

I never ride a new horse the first day - usually not until the 2nd or 3rd day. As for shoes in the winter, what I used to do when I lived in PA was to have borium welded to their shoes for the traction. We trail rode all year long and the borium prevented them from slipping on the trail.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I'd try to put her in the pasture and just hang around.
> She might get curious and go check on you
> 
> Try to perhaps give her a few days off to just get used to everything!
> ...


Thanks, she will be getting at least 6days off, as I wont be getting a saddle until then, if I do get one for xmas  I am very excited!! 



> Depending on the fencing.... if you have wire, like I do, I walk new horses around the perimeter both directions so they know their boundaries, then let them chill out. If that's not possible for some reason, I'll put them in the round pen for a few hours to acclimate. I ride 1st full day home. Whatever you choose - good luck, congrats, and post some pics


I forget what type of fencing they have where we are boarding, but I think it might be wire + wood.? I think thats a good idea to walk her around, maybe show her where the water trough is, shelter, etc. And then let her wander around herself, while I watch and take pictures!  hehe
Thank You!



> do what you feel like, there is no wrong thing to do with her.
> 
> I agree with walking the fence with her just to help her get the layout and have a little time to just quietly walk with her as she checks out her new digs. Then groom her, feed her, spend some bonding time and turn her out and just watch her, maybe walk around in the pasture as she gets used to it.
> 
> Why does she have to have shoes all year? Does she have foot problems?


I like that idea alot! I could bring my grooming box out to the pasture, so i can brush her, while we get to know each other, and she can look around while still feeling comfortable 

She has to have shoes all year, b/c she has a split down one of her front hooves, its an old injury, but she needs shoes on the support it, and regular trimming.. She doesnt need shoes on her backs all the time, but her fronts need it for sure.



> Me personally, I would probably ride her. Maybe take a nice ride around the perimeter. I am lazy enough that I don't want to walk any farther than I absolutely have to. But that may just be me. Since she has been shown, it shouldn't take her very long at all to adjust to the new surroundings.


I can't ride her until I get my saddle anyways, but the field isnt that big, its just a small field to start with, and once she gets used to all the horses, surroundings.. they will move her to a big pasture.



> Finally! I'm happy for you - it's a real thrill when a new horse comes off the trailer.
> 
> Depending on what time of the day a new horse get to my place, I like to keep them up in the paddock. I want a horse to be able to see where everything is which is and if he gets to the farm late in the day I have concerns about that. I let them out to the pasture on the second day when they have gotten a little more comfortable.
> 
> I never ride a new horse the first day - usually not until the 2nd or 3rd day. As for shoes in the winter, what I used to do when I lived in PA was to have borium welded to their shoes for the traction. We trail rode all year long and the borium prevented them from slipping on the trail.


Thank You! correction. "its a real thrill when *A* horse comes off a trailer!| hehehe

She will be arriving in the afternoon. Is a borium sort of like rubber tubing? that is what our trainer recommended. Thanks a bundle!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Borium is a metal that is welded on to a horse's shoe. It's is specifically used for traction and it's put on in 4 balls around the shoe. Works great.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

First congrats. Always fun getting a new horse.

I personally do not put a new horse out into the pasture. They go into their stalls to get use to the people around. Then the next morning they go out into their pasture. Let them see what is up with the fencing. I do not tend to walk the fence with them as I have RAMM fencing and it is highly visible so not a problem there.

Past like others have said. Give them a bit to settle in and then just ride depending on the weather.


Also if this mare is already a high level reiner they should be use to being in their stall and moving from place to place so that should not be to much of an issue. Also why is it that the horse needs their shoes on??? All my reiners get their shoes pulled this time of year unless I have access daily to an indoor to ride then the horses are not really turned out too much. Sliders and snow = big trouble.

Anyway. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya I never keep shoes on in this weather but congrats!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I wouldn't ride her the first day. She's going to be stressed out as it is. 

CONGRATS!!!!ahh I'm so excited for you. She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

nrhareiner said:


> First congrats. Always fun getting a new horse.
> 
> I personally do not put a new horse out into the pasture. They go into their stalls to get use to the people around. Then the next morning they go out into their pasture. Let them see what is up with the fencing. I do not tend to walk the fence with them as I have RAMM fencing and it is highly visible so not a problem there.
> 
> ...


 She has to have shoes due to an old injury on one of her front hooves.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Some times shoes make some type of injuries worse. Can not say as I have not seem it but I know some horses have foot injuries and people leave shoes on and it keeps the foot from healing.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

my horse also needs shoes on the front, due to a hoof problem.
during the winter, its extremely icy but i continue to ride 5 days a week bc my barn has a indoor. what i do is i have my farrier put shoes on all 4 feet with rubber snow pads and studs on all 4.

id put her in her stall for the night, let her be so she gets used to her new buddies and barn, and turn her out in the morning and brush her and handwalk or whatever you want to do


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> Borium is a metal that is welded on to a horse's shoe. It's is specifically used for traction and it's put on in 4 balls around the shoe. Works great.


Oh okay, I think we will stick to the rubber tubing though, as our trainer recommended it, and the people with my horse use it too 



> First congrats. Always fun getting a new horse.
> 
> I personally do not put a new horse out into the pasture. They go into their stalls to get use to the people around. Then the next morning they go out into their pasture. Let them see what is up with the fencing. I do not tend to walk the fence with them as I have RAMM fencing and it is highly visible so not a problem there.
> 
> ...


Thank you 
There are no stalls at the place I am boarding,so that wouldnt work. I stated before that she needs her shoes on, b/c of an old injury to her hoof. She doesnt wear sliding shoes at the moment, as she is not being showed for a while.



> Ya I never keep shoes on in this weather but congrats!!!


She has to wear them, thanks! 



> I wouldn't ride her the first day. She's going to be stressed out as it is.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!ahh I'm so excited for you. She's absolutely gorgeous!


I agree, I wont be riding her for at least 6 days :] Thanks so much!! Less than one day away 



> Some times shoes make some type of injuries worse. Can not say as I have not seem it but I know some horses have foot injuries and people leave shoes on and it keeps the foot from healing.


No, she HAS to wear shoes, the vet stated that. If you take them off, it will all go down hill, and could possibly go lame.
She has a split down her hoof, and the vet said that it will always be there for life.



> my horse also needs shoes on the front, due to a hoof problem.
> during the winter, its extremely icy but i continue to ride 5 days a week bc my barn has a indoor. what i do is i have my farrier put shoes on all 4 feet with rubber snow pads and studs on all 4.
> 
> id put her in her stall for the night, let her be so she gets used to her new buddies and barn, and turn her out in the morning and brush her and handwalk or whatever you want to do


Thank you, we dont have a stall, so I will just bring her to the pasture right away, walk her around, brush her etc.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> No, she HAS to wear shoes, the vet stated that. If you take them off, it will all go down hill, and could possibly go lame.
> She has a split down her hoof, and the vet said that it will always be there for life.


Not trying to start an argument - But the hoof is continually growing - So unless her coronary band is permanently damaged, the crack should NOT be there forever. With good hoof management it should be growing out. It might be worth talking to a good trimmer - Sometimes vet's don't know much about the mechanics of the hoof and advocate 'chuckign shoes on 'er" because it is the only solution *they know of*.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

No, It WILL be there for life, and there is no healing. We know for a fact that her shoes must be left on, or else it will make her lame. whats the point in taking a risk and taking shoes off, when she is perfectly fine with them on?
Anyways, back on topic...as I wasnt asking for advice about her shoeing, as I know what she needs..


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

pics....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> pics....


i dont have her yet... lol, we are getting her tommorow, and I will get pics then. Might not put them up here until Monday though


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

tomorrow is monday... grrr im confused...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

First of all, congrats on the new horse! 
second, wild spot is just saying that mabye getting another opinion n her hooves from another farrier might be good. The hoof does always keep growing, thus why we have to trim them  She wasn't trying to make you upset, as you are starting to sound. All she, and now I, am saying, is that maybe getting another farrier to see that crack would be good. If she is fine with shoes already, no prob. Also, she wasnt saying to pull the sgoes. She was just saying to have a vet check her hoof, nothing about actually pulling the shoes. So, like I said, I don't think the shoes will hurt her(actually I highly doubt it), and if you are happy with that,fine. But if you ever get interested one day in that crack, just have another farrier look! 

Once again, congratulations!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> tomorrow is monday... grrr im confused...


Maybe you are in a different time zone? It is 11:36PM Saturday right now 



> First of all, congrats on the new horse!
> second, wild spot is just saying that mabye getting another opinion n her hooves from another farrier might be good. The hoof does always keep growing, thus why we have to trim them  She wasn't trying to make you upset, as you are starting to sound. All she, and now I, am saying, is that maybe getting another farrier to see that crack would be good. If she is fine with shoes already, no prob. Also, she wasnt saying to pull the sgoes. She was just saying to have a vet check her hoof, nothing about actually pulling the shoes. So, like I said, I don't think the shoes will hurt her(actually I highly doubt it), and if you are happy with that,fine. But if you ever get interested one day in that crack, just have another farrier look!
> 
> Once again, congratulations!




Thanks! We will have a farrier, so he might see the crack and recommended something, but the vet is experienced with that sort of stuff, and it actually has something to do with the coronet band, it will never heal. I'm a bit overtired, its late.. if i tend to sound grumpy 
But, the owners and the vet would know what is best for the horse, also the owners have a farrier that knows how to do her feet properly 
Thanks again!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I will say that I have not seen the feet so I will only state what I have seen and what I have talked to my farrier about in the past. Some cracks are made worse by shoes. The way the shoe works and fits and flexes dose not allow the foot to heal and callas over as needed to make it heal. I have an old broodmare who has such a foot. If she had been shod it would have never healed. B/C she never was it did heal just fine. Looks a bit odd and needs to be kept trimmed correctly or it grows a bit funny but nothing that would ever cause her a problem


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I will say that I have not seen the feet so I will only state what I have seen and what I have talked to my farrier about in the past. Some cracks are made worse by shoes. The way the shoe works and fits and flexes dose not allow the foot to heal and callas over as needed to make it heal. I have an old broodmare who has such a foot. If she had been shod it would have never healed. B/C she never was it did heal just fine. Looks a bit odd and needs to be kept trimmed correctly or it grows a bit funny but nothing that would ever cause her a problem


Thank you for the info, but that is not the case for my horse. She must have shoes on, her hoof is healed, and it doesnt cause her a problem at all with shoes on. Shoes are on her to support her feet, maybe in your experience that wasn't the case, but with my horse, she needs front shoes.

So, please lets get back on topic. I know for a fact that my horse must wear shoes, and if someone posts again about her feet, I will not reply to their post.

Anyways, what I was wondering was ways to keep her from slipping in the winter, and I have come up with rubber tubing. 
Another thing that I wanted to know, is should I not ride on trails in the winter, or would it be okay with the tubing?
Thanks


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What are you talking about slipping and tubing??? First if all she has on is front shoes she will be fine. If she has had shoes on as long as you have stated she knows what she can and can not do when turned out. As for trails. WHY not? I have trail ridden all year around sliders or not. Again it comes down to the fact that YOU need to know your horses limitations. 

Sliders and snow, wet grass, even just grass when being ridden can and do cause problems. YOU need to know that and know what you can ask of her. If she dose not have sliders on then there should be little problem.

I would not suggest putting any thing over the shoes or on the bottom of the shoes. This can and dose cause more problems then just letting the horse do what they do. Believe me they know.

Also the case I was referring to the shoes where for support.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

What I mean, is that there is a type of rubber tubing that gets attached inside the shoe, which helps the horse from slipping, and our trainer recommended it. We might leave her back shoes on as well, but we will see what the farrier thinks about it. Okay thanks, and I do know her limitations, but I was just checking to see if it is safe to ride in the winter at all, but I guess it is  Thank You!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

You are talking about pads then?? I would not say they are going to keep her from slipping. They will help with keeping snow from packing into the foot.

The rears are more of a concern then the fronts. I have had horses in which I can leave sliders on over the winter and turn them out and others that I could not or at least I had to be careful as to where I turned them out at. Each horse is different. However if you are not riding her or not riding her hard or working on stopping I would pull the rear shoes. 

Right now I only have one horse with sliders on.


----------

